# Mouse reproductive complications.



## wagz77 (Feb 27, 2010)

Well, i dont know what is happening, but.. i know female mice go into heat like every 3-4 days.. well.. ive had my male and female together now for about a month and a half, or two months, and shes either not getting pregnant or having miscarriges? I honestly dont think the babies are dying in the females stomach because i have checked the cage for blood, and there is none. Is there a chance she just wont take? They are both of the age, and all.


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

How old are the mice?
I know people say that mice will reproduce at any age, but in my experience, the older ones (1.5 years+) don't generally breed as often.


----------

